# Brew pot



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2008)

Is a 30 quart stainless brew pot a good size ofr almost all brewing needs? I dont see myself making huge batches but may want to do some all grain batches in the future. Is aluminum OK or will I need SS? Is this a pretty good deal with SS 30 quart pot for $179.99?






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## masta (Mar 18, 2008)

This is the one I have which is 32 quart SS and I have found it to be a good size for a full boil of a 5 gallon batch. The one plus to the unit I have is the stability of the base and beefy construction of SS so it will last forever. Also includes the basket and attachments to not just brew beer but cook a turkey!


http://www.turkey-fryers-online.com/turkey_kit/bc1195_stainless_turkey.htm


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2008)

This 1 has the baskets too but I do like the SS base on yours better, thanks!


----------



## masta (Mar 18, 2008)

The lack of stability of the base is one reason many accidents have occurred with these fryers due to the weight of a full pot of oil and turkey.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if it is just because I live in Crawfish Country and pots and burners are cheap here but that price is very high. I bought a 32 qt SS pot with basket for $49.99 a couple months ago. You can buy a heavy jet burner with regulatorfor less than$30.00I have 3 of these. This is all of the burner you will ever need and supports my 100 qt crawfish pot just fine. It sells for less local. Every grocery, hardware, convenience store sells pots and burners here as well as Home Depot and Lowe's. 


http://bayouclassicdepot.com/sp1_propane_jet_burner.htm


That set up Masta posted sells for under $100 around here. You can get it for $40.00 if you choose not to get stainless. I am sure the "Free Shipping adds at least $40.00 to the price of that set up. I paid $32.00 for a 30 qt aluminum pot, basket and burner turkey fryer set upof the same brand.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Smurf. I dont know what to do as the all SS are a little pricey but I want the thing to last a long time. They do have the Aluminum 30 qt poy set up w/burner for $60. Is something like this good enough or will I be sorry soon?


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2008)

This article will help explain the pluses and minus of the different metals used in brew pots.


http://www.byo.com/mrwizard/1019.html*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again Masta, that ball check fitting on your pot, is it welded or is it a tightened fitting?


----------



## masta (Mar 20, 2008)

It is not welded but a SS weldless fitting kit that includes a high temperature o-ring I purchased. The SS valve andother parts came from another source. 



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats what I thought you posted in another post but couldnt get back to find it.


----------

